

Amazon reportedly in talks to launch a Netflix for books - circlejtp
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/09/11/amazon-reportedly-in-talks-to-launch-a-netflix-for-books/

======
circlejtp
With the tablet including prime and a discount (or included) version of this
service, it could bring in another population to the tablet form factor. I'm
thinking those that only have a Kindle now. The Kindle brand could continue to
grow.

